# I'm on a roll !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I went out again this morning, I got an extra early start due to my inability to sleep last night. I was up at 3:00 and took off a little after 4:00 it was cloudy so it stayed dark a little longer than normal. I drove about fifty miles to check out a spot. My first set was at a cow pond, after about fifteen minutes one came in but stayed out in the thick stuff. I know he was circling the caller and that would mean trouble for me as the wind had shifted slightly. If I had it to do over again I should have reversed my and the callers places. My second set sucked it was a mistake to even set up there. It looked good from a distance but when I got there 1/4 mile walk it looked a lot different the creasote bushes were thick. I gave it a try anyway just because I walked out there. My third set was looking good it was a nice set and I saw tracks on the way in, it was at another cow pond. So I am sitting there scanning the surrounding territory and I see movement at about fifty yards. Holy crap how did that get there BING BONG my phone starts in. It's telling me I have a message, but it never rang. Guess who, SB10pt. I would have called you back but I didn't think I had a good enough signal. What I saw turned out to be a rather large Jackrabbit. No takers on that set. My next set I sat at for probably 45 minutes I was over looking a dry river bed and I had good high ground and could see for a long ways. I saw a herd of Javalina working down the side of the riverbed and a bunch of gambels quail that I'm going to have to go back and say HELLO to. It was gorgeous out and I was loving the sights and sounds. Then I looked up and here she comes from the hill on the other side of the river and she is hauling *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. She gets to about six hundred yards and flushes the quail and hits the skids, so I hit a mouth call (my foxpro was still going too) she immediatly starts moving towards the caller again. I was on one ridge and the caller was on the next one up wind from me. She got to about 125yds and was slinking through the bushes in the bottom of the gully. I tracked her through the scope untill she hit a clearing and I barked real soft she stopped and I squeezed one off. I hit her hard in the front shoulder ( I actually saw fur fly) she spun twice so I chambered another. she was twitching so I shot her again. I recently got a tail stripper ( I forgot i had it the other day) so I decided to try it out, slick as snot make a little cut give it a yank. Thank You uncle Jay.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The finishing shot was probably unnecessary and in doing so i shot her in the back of the head and blew her lower jaw off. She twitched no more. That first shot was devastating it took her whole underside off. Although I couldn't tell from my vantage point.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go YD, keep knocking them off.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah boyyyyyeeeeeee! now if'n you get too many tails I know a stellar guy that would love to help you out!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go! Thanks for taking the time to write the whole story. I love reading this stuff!!!!

I must not have paid too close attention though because I thought maybe you blew the tail off that yote! Then I went back and read about your tail stripper, lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Yep bullet placement... went in her mouth and traveled right down the length of her tail. skinned it clean off. ROFL It was a nice day out for our Air Force also the local Luke Air Force base was doing a little training overhead. Luke is one of only a few training bases for F16's , they were doing dog fights in slo-mo the lead plane shooting flares whenever the enemy (rear plane ) got a lock on him. Isee the fighters take off almost every day heading south to the Barry Goldwater range where sometimes they use live ordinance. It is a huge track of land for bombing and gunning. You can drive down the highway and see the targets(tanks and jeeps at times). The flares were really cool as they helped me to keep up with the action, as you can always hear them but cannot always see them, they blend in to the sky so well. I wonder if could get them to spot for me? LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Whack'em and stack'em, Donnie! You're on fire!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This area I am hunting in is really flat in some places, I'm thinking next time out there I may try a ladder. Sitting at ground level only gives one so much field of view. I always seek the high ground, but sometimes there is no high ground.

Ebbs,... Donnie... really now.... use a y I ain't no Osmond. I think my Mom is the only one allowed to call me that. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

.243 found its mark it sounds like !

Good shooting and so what happened in the evening ?

Sure am glad we do not have any of those cacti in our neck of the woods. You would be able to hear me yell from hear if I sat on one....ouch !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I only hunted till about noon, I had a few things to take care of before the wife gets home.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well at least you had the cool part of the day !

Keep it up.

Tell her John Maraco says hi. This is the manager from Capital Grill, my brother inlaw.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was he the Logans Mgr?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that is him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tell him she said hello. I hear they(Logans) got bought.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I think he mentioned that ?

He however is not there but at Capital Grill now. Wanting to move up but they are at a stand still, the company in general that is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, restaurant traffic is down for most concepts. It wasn't to long ago capital grill was bought if I'm not mistaken. I can't remember who, or maybe it was them that did the buying (metro grill and keatons). Hopefully all is still profitable there. Oh well back to topic.

I plan on taking my neighbor out this next week, I saw him last night as I was walking the dogs. He told me he just got laid off. I figure it can't hurt to get out and try to outsmart ole Wiley. Hopefully I can put him on a few.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good, keep his mind off work and on shooting


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Great stuff! Keep them falling!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We know you've got the yotes down pat YD---Roll over a couple cats. Good shoot'in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Don...meeeow meow wack


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of these days I'll get the opportunity to shoot a bob that is worthy of mounting. I"ve called a few here and there but it was a cowinkydink that they happened to come in, one I shot, but would never have mounted because he was tore up bad, not only by me, (I hit him in the shoulder and the bullet fragmented real bad on the surface), but something else got ahold of him. I would guess a cougar(and I'm not talking Cher). I thought I had an opportunity to take a cougar this year as a friend had seen one several time at a ranch he works at, but the owners of the ranch for reasons unknown to me said to leave it alone. I think they may have a client willing to pay them. What sounds do you think work the best on cats?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always use high pitch bird calls and don't bother with the rest when I'm call'in cats. Alot of coyotes tend to semi ignore the bird distress and having them out of the way you'll have a better chance at a cat since some of the little pussies take their sweet time in com'in to the gun.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It seems all I can Do is miss the bobcats with my bow this Year Missed 2 so far bowhunting, I will be tagging the .17 along from now on though gotta get those cats numbers down. Way too many here. I cant wait to try out the fox pro on them, any suggestions CC on what sounds I need does anyone know if there is a Bobcat locator sound available? I hear them almost Daily on my lil spot of ground.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Reid---The best fox pro sounds for cats out in this area for my hunters has been Kitten Distress (F02), Lightning Jack (L00) and Lucky Bird (290). You might check with some local PT remembers in your area---your cats down there could be want'in a different tune.

I've tried call'in bob's in with Flicker Distress (292) for 3-4 seasons and the only critter that's ever responded to the call has been coyotes---go figure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Reid you should try laying a little steel. That way when the kittens are there they can put on a bracelet.

Talk with CC he knows how. I am going to try. Wish I had your problem and had a more than just a 10 day season in late December and limit of 1.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OAC I used to trap when I was Younger but havent in years I may try it for sure what do ya think bait or no bait and what kind? CCI have tried the flicker but no avail also bobcat in heat Nothing Dont have a kitten in distress but will have to try and find it. I am seeing them pretty regular but usually I either have my bow or nothing with me Guess I just need to make darn sure and take a weapon when I go out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if your Spitfire came with the standard calls already installed or wheather you have to choose them and download, if you can choose them I would definitly go for their kitten distress (they have a list of all available calls on their website). I don't know the game laws there but here if you are in a bow hunt you are not allowed to carry a firearm, what do your regs say about it ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have looked at the web site already, I will just see what they send on it they said it would come with 24 sounds loaded but all it takes is a mini sc writer to download the free sounds there are a good many on the site. Thanks for the Information!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem! They have a pretty good handle on the most popular 24 sounds.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

well Here in MS you are not supposed to carry a firearm while bowhunting, I was talking about my rambling around out on my Land I have a bad habit of not taking anything with me when i am working or filling feeders and moving stands or such. Howevver On My Own Property I am allowed to Pretty much do what I want at least that is what a warden friend told me. Never had a problem with Fish and Wildlife folks nor do I want any.


----------

